
The DOJ just escalated the federal government’s fight with Apple - grej
http://bgr.com/2016/02/19/apple-vs-fbi-doj/
======
grej
In its motion, the DOJ accused Apple of attempting to “design and market its
products to allow technology, rather than the law, to control access to data
which has been found by this court to be warranted for an important
investigation.”

So now we know what the DOJ, FBI, and intelligence apparatus really want. They
want legal precedent set to make it illegal for Apple or Google to design and
sell products without a backdoor for them.

